# ma freebox refuse mon mot de passe!



## Toz (29 Décembre 2005)

Avec la Freebox en wifi, j'ai du coup deux réseaux wifi qui se cotoient.
Mon iMac G5 et mon powerbook Pismo arrivent parfaitement à se loguer sur la borne Airport. 
Par contre, sur le reseau wifi de la freebox, seul l'iMac arrive à se loguer.
Le Pismo voit bien le reseau, me demande un mot de passe WPA, je le rentre, mais il est refusé sous pretexte que ce n'est pas le bon!
J'ai vérifié sur le site de FREE, c'est bien le bon mot de passe.( des lettres et des chiffres)
D'ailleurs l'iMac se logue sans problème avec ce mot de passe.
Je vous dis ça parce que je n'ai accès au multiposte que par le wifi de la freebox .
Et j'aimerais bien l'avoir, ce multiposte, sur mon pismo. Et hop, la télé dans le garage, dans le jardin, dans les toilettes... De la balle.


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Décembre 2005)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> Avec la Freebox en wifi, j'ai du coup deux réseaux wifi qui se cotoient.
> Mon iMac G5 et mon powerbook Pismo arrivent parfaitement à se loguer sur la borne Airport.
> Par contre, sur le reseau wifi de la freebox, seul l'iMac arrive à se loguer.
> Le Pismo voit bien le reseau, me demande un mot de passe WPA, je le rentre, mais il est refusé sous pretexte que ce n'est pas le bon!
> ...



Je sais pas vous mais moi j'ai rien compris :rose:


----------



## Toz (29 Décembre 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas vous mais moi j'ai rien compris :rose:


Pas cool, j'avais fait de efforts d'explication pourtant:rose:
En résumé quand je veux me connecter sur le reseau wifi de la freebox avec mon pismo, la freebox me dit que le mot de passe n'est pas bon.
Mais quand je me connecte avec l'iMac G5 la freebox ne dit rien. Elle accepte la connexion.
Chuis plus clair,là?


----------



## franky rabbit (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi je crois avoir compris ton problème !!! Bon de là à dire que j'ai une solution...
Tu as donc une borne airport connectée sur la freebox qui possède une carte wi-fi. Cela te fait 2 réseaux sans fils grâce auxquels tu souhaiterai connecter deux postes. Pour l'instant il n'y en a qu'un seul qui y arrive : ton Imac ! Si c'est un problème de mot de passe, regarde voir les majuscules ou minuscules... ou alors tu dois paramétrer un sous-réseau pour le réseau wi-fi de la Freebox (ce que tu as peut-être fait pour la borne airport), mais dans ce cas là je ne peux déjà plus faire grand chose pour toi. Ca se complique...


----------



## pmeignie (31 Décembre 2005)

Salut , 
Tu es sur que ce n'est pas un code "wep" et non pas un code wpa?
Tu ne peux pas selectionner wep quand on te demande de rentrer le pass sur ton book?


----------



## Toz (2 Janvier 2006)

franky rabbit a dit:
			
		

> Tu as donc une borne airport connectée sur la freebox qui possède une carte wi-fi. Cela te fait 2 réseaux sans fils grâce auxquels tu souhaiterai connecter deux postes. Pour l'instant il n'y en a qu'un seul qui y arrive : ton Imac ! Si c'est un problème de mot de passe, regarde voir les majuscules ou minuscules...


Mot de passe vérifié mille fois. Quand je le tape depuis l'iMac, il se branche sur le reseau de la freebox, MAIS quand je tape le même depuis le Powerbook, le reseau Freebox me dit que le mot de passe est faux.



			
				franky rabbit a dit:
			
		

> ou alors tu dois paramétrer un sous-réseau pour le réseau wi-fi de la Freebox (ce que tu as peut-être fait pour la borne airport), mais dans ce cas là je ne peux déjà plus faire grand chose pour toi. Ca se complique...


T'as raison que ça se complique!  
Pourquoi l'iMAc et pas le Pismo? hein?

Petit supplément d'info:
Est-ce que ça peut venir de l'adresse IP des ordis. Par exemple, il n'autoriserait que le 10.0.1.2 et pas le 10.0.1.3?
Mais comme c'est la borne airport qui sert de routeur, je ne vais pas mettre la freebox en mode routeur,non? si?


----------

